# Sausage and gravy pot pie??!?!



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

How did I not know about this?? I know it has nothing to do with survival but man oh man, toss an egg on top and I’m in heaven!


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Linedog said:


> How did I not know about this?? I know it has nothing to do with survival but man oh man, toss an egg on top and I’m in heaven!
> View attachment 114206


What's the crust like? Flakey or that carboard stuff you get on Swanson pies?

Godspeed


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

My wife makes something similar from scratch and it’s great, both fresh and warmed over. Plus you can make a ton of it relatively inexpensive. She adds cheese and cooked eggs into mix along with biscuits for the crust. You’ve got the right idea with the egg on top!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on that. Will try to find some. Tried a Jimmy Dean Sausage Bowl Bowl earlier. Not sure my old Rotty woulda liked it. Needed gravy. .


----------

